# Massey 35 Instrument Panel/Gauges



## Magfrog (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a 1962 MF 35 and I'm trying to get all the gauges to work. Moving from left to right as you sit on the seat is the "water temp." gauge, "voltage" gauge then the steering column, the the "hour meter" and finally the "Oil Pressure" gauge. There is no Tach/Speedometer or Fuel gauge. The one I don't know about is the "hour meter". It hasn't worked since I purchased this tractor about 10 years ago. Looking up into the back of the instrument panel I see it has 2 wires coming off of it. One appears to connect to the metal of the panel so I'm assuming that's a ground. The other wire is hanging loose, only about 3 inches long. *Where does this connect for the hour meter to work? *









As a second question, on the front of the instrument panel there is the pull knob for the lights, the push button on the left to start the engine, and the key switch. On the right hand side there is another push button. What does this supposedly do? A horn? Again, there are 2 wires coming off of it, both cut and unattached. 










Thanks for any help on this. 
Jim


----------

